# Raw feeding dogs rabbit intestines



## MissMe (Jan 22, 2015)

currently we feed our dogs meet, bones and then the organs that humans would consume. I know some people feed their dogs with the prey model where they get the whole rabbit. My main question is if we gave them other organs like the intestines is there an increased risk of worms or anything like that? They currently take trifexis monthly but if there's an increased risk I'm not sure I want to give them that part of the rabbit. Any information would be helpful thank you.


----------



## animalmom (Jan 23, 2015)

We feed our dogs the rabbit gut sack and other internal organs, and any other part we don't want, like the feet and head.  We have not had any parasite problems due to this feeding.


----------



## MissMe (Jan 23, 2015)

Thank you very much for your response I'm sure they're going to love the new addition to the dinner plate


----------



## GoatyGirl (Nov 22, 2015)

They're only at risk for worms if the rabbits have them, and freezing the rabbit solid for 3-4 weeks before feeding will kill any they might have.


----------



## Ferguson K (Nov 22, 2015)

Agreed. Our wild rabbit population is constantly under attack by my two hounds. They eat more rabbit and squirrel than dog food. We treat for worms as needed. Usually only summer months do we see problems in the boys. 

As a hunter I can say only way wild meat in months that end in r. 

That's what my grandfather grew up hearing and passed it along to us. 

Caged or pastured animals are just at risk when months are warm. I'm sure they'll eat it right up.


----------



## Citylife (Jan 23, 2016)

Domestic rabbits in hanging cages will likely not have worms. In 7 years I have never had that problem.  When I feed intestines to the dogs they get the entire carcass minus the hair. And that is for my neighbors sake.


----------

